# Toggenburg mix?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I bought/borrowed this goat originally to help feed my bottle kids. But now I'm getting into milking and would like to learn more. I was told she was a toggenburg mix.. What is she mixed with? I bought her a couple days ago and she barely had any milk and now she's almost doubled in production. I can only milk her when I feed her so I don't get all the milk only about half. She absolutely freaks out when I tie her up. She is quite skinny looking to me. She was on forage/browse and I think hay. With me she doesn't have browse but good grass hay with grain. But I am starting her out slowy because o don't want to mess her up. Any opinions or suggestions? 
I was told she might be pregnant and she was just taken away from her five month old kid. Should I lute her? Or will she be ok?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I know everyone's probably sleeping right now but I also have another question I have to ask before I go to sleep and forget. Iv milked her three times so far, last night this morning and tonight. All three times her teats have been closed.. Like with a plug.. I had to milk a couple times before milk came out. Does this mean she was drying up when I get her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not really sure what the mix is. You can definitely see the Toggenberg. She does look on the thin side but I'm sure you'll be able to get her weight up in no time. When was the last time she was in with a male? It is not the best situation to be pregnant so quickly but if she is in good enough condition, she will be ok. A milkstand will help with milking. They always have plugs. It seals up the teat. You should always do 2 to 3 squirts into a cup per teat because you should always look at the milk and make sure it looks ok.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

What do you mean looks ok? I always look at it but never a couple squirts seperatly. I did notice that it was a clearer white not so milky white like my other does.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

She's definitely got a lot of Togg in her. If you don't know her worm status, I would give her a good chemical worming if you don't mind those kind of wormers. Using ivermectin would be safe if she is pregnant over 50 days. Don't use Valbazen or Moxidectin as they can cause does to abort. I would slowly introduce her to some alfalfa to help with her weight, calcium needs and milk production. Also, you want to make sure in the first few squirts of milk that there is no blood in it.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Ah, forgot that you might now be drinking the milk, too. I believe ivermectin has a 31 day milk withdrawal. I think Safequard is only a couple days if that.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not drinking it. Just using it for kids and lotion


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree with In_clover, alfalfa will help her weight and milk production. My milk does did well on a Sweet feed/alfalfa pellet mix, with some BOSS Sprinkled on top for extra fat. I'm sure she needs to be wormed as well, a fecal will tell you what parasites you're dealing with.
It looks like she could use a good mineral mix, and a copper bolus would help. 

Now, you could lute her if you really don't want kids. She can be luted at 21 days preggo, when was the buck with her last? However with good feed and care, I'm sure she would be fine. Although you may want to dry her up soon, so she could gain weight. A pregnancy test at some point will help you decide what to do.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She looks like she needs to be wormed. She is a tad thin but doesn't look too bad. My guess is she is togg/alpine or togg/sanaan. Ivomec is fine especially if you are just feeding baby goats with it. If you don't lute her then definitely make sure she has enough feed to compensate for milking/being pregnant and slightly thin.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm slowly increasing her grain.. She's up to about a pound and a half to two pounds a day. Think I should give her more? I have wormer. I'll give it to her tomorrow morning. 

I wanted to buy a milk stand to use for milking, feet trimming, injections/worming and more but the prices I found were way to expensive. So I decided to make my own today and I'm not trying to brag but I think it's awesome! I'm very happy with the way it turned out. I'll have to take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I just wanted to add to all the other great advice you've already received: you'll need to dry her off (stop milk production) a bit before she is due to kid so that her body has a chance to recover. You can confirm pregnancy by blood sample via BioTracking Lab or you can just assume she is pregnant and dry her off in 3 months or so.


----------

